# Unable to build gold linker on FreeBSD



## ervd (May 30, 2015)

I followed the steps on http://llvm.org/docs/GoldPlugin.html#lto-how-to-build to build the gold plugin on FreeBSD but... Here's a link to the screenshot of the error: http://postimg.org/image/anlpuufbl/

This is the error message that it shows and so I am also unable to get ld-new. I checked and no CFLAGS were set in /etc/make.conf.

How to proceed with the installation? I am using the default Clang version supplied with FreeBSD 10.1.

linker clang


----------

